# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  LED ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ

## Leonardo

Γεια σας, τι ειναι οι led τηλεορασεις και ποια η χρηση τους σε σχεση με τις αλλες τισ απλες τις LCD ?? Γιατι τωρα και οι υπολογιστες βγαινουν σε οθονες LED ?Πως λειτουργουν ??? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα,
διάβασε το παρακάτω και θα σε καλύψει...

http://myplaisio.gr/blog-post/%CF%84...9%CF%82-led-tv

----------


## KOKAR

για αρχή...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LED-backlit_LCD_television

----------


## Leonardo

Σας ευχαριστω, πιστευω οτι βοηθηθηκα λιγακι!!χαχα

----------

